# Buckwheat



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

My Buckwheat is blooming and I saw a few bees there this morning, but I have not seen any the rest of the day. there are a bunch of bummble bees. What is the deal?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it is a strain of buckwheat that produces nectar, and many of the modern varieties don't, the plant only does so for a period of time each day. So, maybe what's going on is that the plants shut off nectar production or access. Maybe they closed up for the day.

Makes the bees nasty from what I have heard.


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sqkcrk is right, it may be the type that doesn't, however, I noticed your post was about 4:30 PM - according to what I have read on buckwheat, it produces nectar first thing in the morning and is pretty much done for the day by noon, to start again the next morning. The buckwheat I planted, the ladies worked in the morning and one couldn't be found in the afternoon - Hope this helped some! 

Linda


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is what I am finding out. They work it in the morning. The variety I planted was Mancan. It may also be that it hasn't fully bloomed yet or it is not opening up all the way.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Bees will work Mancan Buckwheat in the mornings but very little in the afternoon. The extremely hot temps we are experiencing now stresses buckwheat and reduces the nectar content. If you plant it again after the nights begin to cool, it will provide much more nectar for your bees.

Tokyo variety of Buckwheat produces a lighter colored honey than Mancan, but it is difficult to locate anymore.


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got back checking this morning and they were working it. I will try it for an early fall planting and see how it does. Thanks, for the info beeaware.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep your eye on what's in the supers and get it off asap so it doesn't get mixed w/ something else. Bottle it, label it and sell it. There is a mkt for real and pure bwt honey.


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

My problem is that I am trying to build brood. I started with two new hives no drawn wax except on the four frames in the middle. I wish that I could get some honey, but it will probably be next spring.


----------



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

Oreo29 said:


> This is what I am finding out. They work it in the morning. The variety I planted was Mancan. It may also be that it hasn't fully bloomed yet or it is not opening up all the way.


When planting buckwheat in the past I have always timed it for the end of summer flow - I have seen them ignore it completely if blooming during a decent honeyflow. For me they worked it between ten am and one pm, nectar shuts off after that. Mancan will yield honey. How much did you plant? I ask because there could be some competing blooms out there. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

I planted an acre within 50 yards of the hives.


----------



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

Oreo29 said:


> I planted an acre within 50 yards of the hives.


Sorry forgot to ask you, how many hives do you have near the buckwheat?


----------



## Oreo29 (Jun 8, 2010)

2 hives started about a month ago from 5 frame nucs.


----------

